# Rewards vs. Punishment



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

This is probably just for newbies. Mexico has a different attitude vs. NOB with many things. One big one is the act of rewarding people here for doing the right thing, instead of punishing only those who don't, with no benefit to perceived good behavior.

Examples:

- Pay your annual property taxes by the end of January, and take a 20% discount. Otherwise, pay the billed amount by their due date (March?), or pay late fees after that.

-I can pay my cable TV & internet bills in advance. If I pay for 6 months upfront, I get 7 months service. If I pay 12 months in advance, I get 14 months service. (with Telecable)

-School fees - if I pay next school year's inscription fees by the end of February, I get a 10% discount. 

-Car insurance - paying for a year in advance instead of month by month gets a healthy discount.

-Utility bills: if their bill is paid 2 days or more in advance of the due date, one can pay these at many nearby convenience or grocery stores, or at your bank without having to go to one of CFE's offices to pay it. TelMex typically has big lines of customers waiting to pay their bills. Some of these can also be paid online.

-Paying in cash for larger purchases gets a discount many times. Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Being friendly and not complaining about 'the small stuff' has benefits, as does helping out a friend or neighbor when appropriate; and I don't mean by handing out cash, although you may spend a little for a few needed items.
One does well to avoid saying, "We did it this other way up north." or similar cultural errors.
Smiles, compliments and hugs are part of the culture here and they notice that we seem 'cold' in that area. Oh yes, don't forget to say a greeting when entering a store, even if you don't see anyone.
There are lots of 'rewards' to living here & we're still discovering more and more of them.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

And they will use your name if they know it much more than gringos tend to do. I've used the excuse that I don't remember names ... but I really try down here


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Being friendly and not complaining about 'the small stuff' has benefits, as does helping out a friend or neighbor when appropriate; and I don't mean by handing out cash, although you may spend a little for a few needed items.
> One does well to avoid saying, "We did it this other way up north." or similar cultural errors.
> Smiles, compliments and hugs are part of the culture here and they notice that we seem 'cold' in that area. Oh yes, don't forget to say a greeting when entering a store, even if you don't see anyone.
> There are lots of 'rewards' to living here & we're still discovering more and more of them.


...and that friendliness, that connectivity, that community, is a main reason for our impending move! Why can't next February come sooner???


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting comments about using names. We packed up the RV and took the whole family (2 cats, 2 dogs, 2 adults) to Pátzcuaro for 4 nights. One of the afternoons, we took one of the launches to the island of Janitzio, and we took the dogs. Several people asked about the dogs, and one little boy of about 8 asked the dogs' names. We saw the boys again about an hour later, and the kid greeted each dog by the correct name.

Kids here can be very friendly. NEXT time I have to remember to ask the kid HIS name!


----------

